# 3 wk old pgymy baby not wanting bottle



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy 4th of July Weekend everyone!

I have a problem: I have a 3 wk old pygmy doe (as of Friday) and on Friday I went from using a 4 oz bottle to a 9 oz bottle- went from 4 oz to 5 oz then, and she acted like she did not like it then but with some nudging she drank it but tried that again on Saturday and she would drink but not really like it so last night we went back to the 4 oz and she drank it, but this morning she does not want it at all.. She is getting 5 oz every 3 or 4 hrs except at night that last time she ate last night was 8 pm and we tried at 8 am.. I know she is not eating a lot of grain, she shares a pen most of the day with 2 lambs lambs 4 and 5 weeks old. 

Any idea's... should I worry or not.. she will not drink it out of a bowl- and I do not think she is drinking a lot of water,

thank you Donna


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you checked her temp?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacey get a temp first...

What kind of milk are you feeding her? Is it warmed up?

What nipple type?


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I got worried to soon she had her last 2 bottles just fine, she did not act any different and she is on mom's milk and she using a human baby bottle nipple the brown kind.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad... she is now taking the bottle the right way...that is great to hear... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad she os taking it again!
Is she also eating hay?


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

She nibbles it but not really eating a lot.. to busy jumping around the lamb boys she hangs with who are 4 and 5 weeks all they do is eat and Dora would rather play..

LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well it is good that she is eating some since that helps her rumen begin to function properly to digest solids.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I know she is eating now and that is great. I think what the problem was that you switched nipples on her, which to them is like switching moms. I was bottle feeding my little buck on a smaller bottle, when he got bigger switched to a bigger bottle he refused to take it. Brought out his old bottle and he gladly took it. Same thing with newborn babies you are not supposed to give them a bottle or pacifier for at least 3 weeks (unless you are not breast feeding)as they may cause nipple confusion, causing them to reject the breast.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I am thinking it may have been that or something with mom's milk because I swiched her to the other does milk as one more thing to try and that is when she started eating again. So now I am mixing both does milk together and feeding it to all the babies that way.


----------

